# Canadian options for Rally II paint colors



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I mentioned in an earlier post that I am about to start refinishing 4 Rally II wheels for my '69, and as a big part of the process I have been trying to run down the proper paint colors.
I am finding lots of references to the Ames kits, and to Eastwood Paints, but being in Canada the shipping from the USA (when possible) becomes prohibitive due to the hazardous materials designation.
So, are there any Canadian owners out there that have managed to find the appropriate - or a close enough match - Argent Silver and Charcoal Gray?

Thanks for the help,

Joe


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I found a distributor for Eastwood. Maidstone Coatings in Maidstone Ontario.
Ordered Argent Silver, Charcoal Gray, Diamond Clear and self-etching primer.
Now to get the wheels sandblasted . . .


----------

